# المنتديات الأسرية > منتدى الصحة والسلامه >  >  :::لصحة شعرك :::لا تمشطيه مبللا :::

## أمل الظهور

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


هذا موضوع عن خطوره تمشيط الشعروهو مبلل هذه العادة السيئة أي تمشيط الشعر وهو مبتل، كفيلة بالقضاء عليه، فالشعر المشبع بالماء يكون عادة هشا، شديد الحساسية، عديم المقاومة يسهل تقصفه. 

 
ينصح الخبراء في البداية بتجفيف الشعر بعناية باستخدام المناشف ثم تجفيفه بالسيشوار (درجة حراره معتدله ) والرأس إلى أسفل مرة ثم إلى أعلى مرة أخرى لتهويته جيدا. ويلي ذلك تصفيفه أو تنفيذ التسريحة فيه وهو يوشك على الجفاف.  
أن الفائدة التي يتم تحقيقها من خلال تصفيف الشعر وهو جاف، أن الهواء يكون متداخلا بين خصلات الشعر، فلا ينكمش ولا يتماسك، بطريقة تؤدي إلى تساقطه أثناء التمشيط، إن انسياب أسنان المشط وفرشاة الشعر بين خصلات الشعر الجاف تكون أكثر انسيابية وخفة.  
 
كذلك إلى وجوب التحكم في درجة حرارة المجفف الكهربائي، ويفضل تركه ليجف في الهواء أو في درجة حرارة معتدلة. كما ينصح خبراء التجميل حواء بتجنب عمل صبغة و(برماننت) في وقت واحد أو في فترات متقاربة وتجنب تكرار هاتين العمليتين كثيرا حتى لا تضر بشعرها . 
 

اضافه إذا كان شعرك هش ومقصف الأطراف فسيكون عرضه للتكسر بشكل اكبر عندما يكون رطب لذا من الأفضل استخدام مشط عريض دائما وابدئي عمليه التسريح من النهايات إلى الأعلى تتغير حاله الشعر في الصيف فيميل إلى الجفاف فداومي على استخدام البلسم بعد الشامبو على نهايات الشعر فقط أو ضعي على النهايات باستمرار بعض
زيت الزيتون في المساء واغسليه في الصباح وذلك لحمايته من التقصف

 

اتمنى أن تستفيدون من هذه النصائح المنقولة

----------


## آخر شقآوهـ ..~

*تسلمين حبيبتي ع الطرح المفيد*
*يعطيكِ ربي العافيه*
*بانتظار جديدكِ*
*تحياتي....*
*ضحكوووه*

----------


## أمل الظهور

انت تسلمين ضحوكتي 

على وجودك في موضوعي

الله يعطيك العافيه

----------


## زهرة الندى

*تسلمين حبيبتي على طرح النصائح المفيدة*

*الله يعطيك العافية*

----------


## أمل الظهور

تسلمين ندوش على طلتك المنووره 

مشكوره الله يعطيك العافيه

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ...*

*تسلمين خيتوو على الطرح المفيد ..*

*بارك الله فيك ..*

*بنتظار جديك ..*

*كل المودة*

----------


## أمل الظهور

شكرا أخي  شبكة الناصره على المرور 

الله يعطيك العافيه

----------


## همس القوافي

مشكوورة يالغلا على النصائح

ربي يسعد ايامك

----------


## أمل الظهور

مشكوره قلبي هموسة 

على طلتك الحلوة 

ربي يعطيك العافيه

----------


## صمت الجروح

بســم لله الرحمــن الرحيـــم ،،،


هناك طريقه خاطئه ودائما نفعلها ولا نعلم عن خطورتها وهي تمشيط الشعر وهو مبتل، كفيلة بالقضاء عليه، فالشعر المشبع بالماء يكون عادة هشا، شديد الحساسية عديم المقاومة يسهل تقصفه. 



ينصح الخبراء في البداية بتجفيف الشعر بعناية باستخدام المناشف ثم تجفيفه بالسيشوار (درجة حرارة معتدلة ) والرأس إلى أسفل مرة ثم إلى أعلى مرة أخرى لتهويته جيدا. ويلي ذلك تصفيفه أو تنفيذ التسريحة فيه وهو يوشك على الجفاف. 



أن الفائدة التي يتم تحقيقها من خلال تصفيف الشعر وهو جاف، أن الهواء يكون متداخلا بين خصلات الشعر، فلا ينكمش ولا يتماسك، بطريقة تؤدي إلى تساقطه أثناء التمشيط، إن انسياب أسنان المشط وفرشاة الشعر بين خصلات الشعر الجاف تكون أكثر انسيابية وخفة. 



كذلك إلى وجوب التحكم في درجة حرارة المجفف الكهربائي، ويفضل تركه ليجف في الهواء أو في درجة حرارة معتدلة. كما ينصح خبراء التجميل حواء بتجنب عمل صبغة و(برماننت) في وقت واحد أو في فترات متقاربة وتجنب تكرار هاتين العمليتين كثيرا حتى لا تضر بشعرها . 



إضافه إذا كان شعرك هش ومقصف الأطراف فسيكون عرضه للتكسر بشكل اكبر عندما يكون رطب لذا من الأفضل استخدام مشط عريض دائما وابدئي عمليه التسريح من النهايات إلى الأعلى تتغير حاله الشعر في الصيف فيميل إلى الجفاف فداومي على استخدام البلسم بعد الشامبو على نهايات الشعر فقط أو ضعي على النهايات باستمرار بعض زيت الزيتون في المساء واغسليه في الصباح وذلك لحمايته من التقصف.








اتمنى استفدتوا من هالمعلومات




تحياتي صمتـ الجروح ...........

----------


## بيسان

مشكوره خيتووو

على الطرح الرائع

الله يعطيك العااااافيه

وبالتوفيق

----------


## P!nk Cream

يووو توني أدري 
تسلمي ((صمت الجروح )) على المعلومة المهمة

----------


## طفوف

أكيد أستفدنا

معلومه مهمه كثير

مشكوره عزيزتي صمت الجروح

----------


## حنونة صغيرة

تسلمي صمت الجروح
تحياتي...حنونة صغيرة

----------


## صمت الجروح

بيسو


صغنونه


طفوف


حنونه


يسلموووووووو عالمرور الحلو



ربي يعطيكم العافيه 



صمتـ الجروح ........

----------


## ملكة سبأ

كل الشكر صمت الجروح  على المعلومة  الله يعطيك العافية

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

مشكورة 
صمت الجروح
على المعلومة المفيدة

----------


## صمت الجروح

ملووووووووكة

بشاير


تسلمو عالمرور الحلو


ربي يعطيكم العافيه



صمتـ الجروح ........

----------


## أمل الظهور

مشكورة صمت الجروح 

وعذرا منك تم دمج الموضوع لوجود ردود 

ربي يعطيك العافية

----------

